# Conrad Update



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

As I was discussing with UpnDown/UpnOver (soon to be UpnIn), I've been threadless for some time.

Janie and I have been living separately for about one year. We had a rocky first shot at her moving back in October before last, as we disconnected on the issues of stepchildren, opposite sex friendships, and general respect.

As I've told many of you, the best way to learn this stuff is to teach it.

For the past 6 months, we've been seeing each other every other day and we stay together when the kids are visiting their father.

I'm pleased to say, we both want more.

In that spirit, we're going to focus on our relationship together (likely for the first time) in a constructive effort to build it. And, she requested that she have my full attention.

This is the woman I love, and I have no way of denying her my full attention if she's ready to receive it. So, my answer was "yes". We're going to be studying Love Languages, His Needs Her Needs, and other similar texts. We'd welcome any suggestions our friends here may have.

What I'm telling my friends here is that I'm going to be scarce for at least 3 months. And, I cannot say that time may not get extended, depending on our situation. I just disabled private messaging, so it's nothing personal. It's "across the board".

God does have a way of working in our lives.

So many of you have been "longer term" in our interactions. And, it seems that many fitting that description made such huge strides toward personal independence just in the last week! The timing of my announcement seems serendipitous. I celebrate each and every one of your personal victories.

Of course, there are those that WELCOME me being less active. I celebrate all of you as well

Please pray for Janie and me.

We really want this. And, we really love each other.

This is really a special subforum with many special people. What we've discovered together is that physical separation seems to "open the ears".

All you recent graduates don't run away too quickly. There's a fresh diet of this stuff to teach nearly every day. Consider yourselves graduate instructors.

Never lose heart. In this season, we must remember the promise that the light shines on in the darkness and the darkness has never put it out. Nor will it.

We have each other. And, it turns out, we have ourselves.

And, that's more than sufficient.

So long, for awhile.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Conrad, 

Amazingly well said. I am so happy for you, and will definitely pray for you guys... And if you knew my take on religion until recently, you would know how much that means. 

You've been such a good friend to so many strangers on this board. We will miss your contributions and your uncanny ability to say what we don't want to hear ... But truly need to. 

Thanks and best of luck.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Conrad,

Words cannot express my gratitude for the insurmountable tough love and expert advice, that ultimately pushed me into the epitome of happiness.

I will, forever, be thankful for you.

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Conrad... I am pleased to read this post... My best to you and Janie!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good luck Conrad, i wish nothing but the best for you.

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

I am so happy for you and I will pray for you and Janie. Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dear Conrad. The very best to you and Janie. 

I will miss your laconic post and sangfroid humor. Please come back and say hello every now and again.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

This much is true...Janie is one lucky woman.

Thanks brother.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

spun said:


> This much is true...Janie is one lucky woman.
> 
> Thanks brother.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Conrad is lucky as well.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> Conrad is lucky as well.


Indeed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Good luck to you both. Please share you story in three months.


----------



## coachman (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck to you both


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Conrad,

I can not thank you enough for everything that you have done to assist me to move towards my personal happiness. Really, thank you. I wish nothing but the best for you and Janie in your life. I will pray for you both. Congratulations. You not deserve complete and utter happiness. You have given so many of us the tools that we need to move forward with our lives. Your contribution to this forum and to the individuals (and relationships) can never repaid. From the bottom of my heart, thank you. 

Good luck in everything that you do.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats on getting to this place with Janie, Conrad. I wish the very best for the both of you. You have the love, the wisdom, and the commitment -- you two can do this. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

You will be missed.
My prayers are with you both.

Take care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

You are one lucky guy to have Janie; Conversely, she's an even luckier woman to have you!

I know that the two of you are going to go through that study with flying colors, making both of you stronger and even more loving than you could ever imagine!

I might miss seeing you on here, but brother, I certainly can't ever forget you!


----------



## Bottle (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your support C.

Will pray for you both. Gives me hope


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Great news . Thank you for your help and all the best for you and Jane.

May the Love be with you !


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great news Conrad.
Wishing you and Janie the best for your future
DG
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Wishing you only the best that you deserve Conrad. You are a special man and i am sure you know what you need to do that is best for your relationship but most importantly yourself. You two are in my prayers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

I assume Conrad is okay with that?


----------



## didntcitcoming (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for your wisdom. It was greatly appreciated.

Good luck with your lady:smthumbup:


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Wonderful news, Conrad! You both are in my prayers.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Conrad, 

I'm very happy to hear that you and Janie are taking this step. Words CAN'T EXPRESS how thankful I am to you for all you have taught me. For the patience you showed with me when there were times quite frankly I didn't know what the heck you were talking about. Rise above 50,000 feet .... WTF!? LOL. 

Brother ... you have given me the tools to be free carry less weight along the road. You showed me is ok for me to not be ok with bad behavior from others. It may sound like an exageration to some but in many ways you saved my life. Life as a Nice Guy is not a fun way to live. No more of that. 

THANKS BRO! Come back and let us know how you doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Conrad- so thanksful for all of your input and advice on these boards. Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

see TAMers....this news of our Mr Conrad and his Janie......this is why we listen to him.

shooting you prayers 

and


APPLAUSE ALL ROUND ON BEHALF OF EVERYONE YOU HAVE INSPIRED TO BE TRUE TO THEMSELVES AND FOR THE WISDOM YOU NOW SHOW US IS WORTH IT.


 God Bless you both


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Conrad, 

Good luck. Prayers to you. Keep up the good work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoolMeOnce (Oct 16, 2012)

Wishing you well, Conrad and Janie!

It's only been a short time for me here on TAM, but found you to be phenomenal poster, and I always looked forward to your comments. 

Read Shamwow start to finish in September, and in an effort to not waste a full four days, I would often skip to your comments to read your wisdom. 

Since then I have enjoyed your succinctly delivered eloquence and the thought it provokes on recent posts. From the comments on this thread, it seems you've helped many others as well.

You have been a good teacher, so you must have learned a lot! Best wishes and happy holidays.

I love a happy ending!


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Conrad, I logged on to send you a PM, but just came across this post. I am wishing you and J much love and much luck!!! This sounds like a good news post and I hope you (and she, also) will be back on the boards when things are in place for you both! You've been so helpful and kind in your words and advice and I just wanted to say that I'm grateful for it. Praying for you both, man!


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi conrad , u don't know me but l do know a few people here that speak so highly of u and l wish u and Janie all the best in the world.
And for God sake forget this place for now, go and enjoy , build and lap up the new chance l say . So lucky and all the very best to u both.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Conrad, thank you so much for the support you gave me during the worst time of my life. You are a wise man and a great teacher (and I know teachers!). You will be missed.

I wish you and Janie all the best. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Conrad,
I hope the two of you are at the point where you can go our for a night of karaoke singing and both have a good time. 

As for the PM stuff - I hope the degree of sacrifice you two are making for each other is symmetrical.

Happy Holidays




Conrad said:


> As I was discussing with UpnDown/UpnOver (soon to be UpnIn), I've been threadless for some time.
> 
> Janie and I have been living separately for about one year. We had a rocky first shot at her moving back in October before last, as we disconnected on the issues of stepchildren, opposite sex friendships, and general respect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm bummed...been reading threads in this forum like wild fire gathering all the different personalities and advice and was certainly looking forward to getting to know you better and recieving a word or two from ya...

I am happy you found your in a place of happiness of course...(((hugs)))

...bummed tho a bit...still....your leavin' an all...


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I see you are back.

Rather quickly.

Care to enlighten us?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

UpnOver said:


> I see you are back.
> 
> Rather quickly.
> 
> Care to enlighten us?


Clues are in my new post.

Although, things are changing minute by minute.

What a surprise.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Clues are in my new post.
> 
> Although, things are changing minute by minute.
> 
> What a surprise.


I see that.

Not much for playing games now a days though.

Which is why I asked directly.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

UpnOver said:


> I see that.
> 
> Not much for playing games now a days though.
> 
> Which is why I asked directly.


Let's put it this way.

Those that ask for things shouldn't flaw pick good results.

It discredits their request.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry bud!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Lifescript said:


> Sorry bud!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know the feeling.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes sir!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

What new post? I can't seem to find it...is it a new thread? I am on my cell for the night....at a place at work w/o a pc...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Stella Moon said:


> What new post? I can't seem to find it...is it a new thread? I am on my cell for the night....at a place at work w/o a pc...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stella,

Here ye be... vixen

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/62643-looking-disbelief.html


----------



## coachman (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice to have you back Conrad.

Now you don't have to post with Ups account.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

coachman said:


> Nice to have you back Conrad.
> 
> Now you don't have to post with Ups account.


He's such a poseur, isn't he?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Conrad said:


> He's such a poseur, isn't he?


that's me.

a big phoney


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas Conrad and Up-Who-Doesn't-Have-A-Thread-Of-His-Own!

Hug and Hug!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Frostflower said:


> Merry Christmas Conrad and Up-Who-Doesn't-Have-A-Thread-Of-His-Own!
> 
> Hug and Hug!


Hey now!

I believe I said Merry Ho Ho in your thread JUST for that reason!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> Hey now!
> 
> I believe I said Merry Ho Ho in your thread JUST for that reason!


You did, but I like you sooooo much, I just had to give you your own personal hug!

xoxo


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Frostflower said:


> You did, but I like you sooooo much, I just had to give you your own personal hug!
> 
> xoxo


Awww shucks.

Thanks K.

Maybe I'll just take this thread over.

It feels homely.


----------

